

Ask HN: Liquid simulation resources - jgrahamc

I'm trying to find out information about simulating the motion of a blob of liquid moving on a hard surface.  I know nothing about this sort of thing; where should I start reading?
======
wallflower
EDIT: Coding from scratch will be hard. Go Blender!

I briefly looked at writing an iPhone app to simulate the Wave Machine. As far
as I can gather, fluid simulation is quite a massive (graduate school level)
topic.

<http://developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems/gpugems_ch01.html>

The references section (1.6) is a good starting point (including this one)
<http://www.darwin3d.com/vsearch/FluidSim.txt>

<http://graphics.pixar.com/library/>

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=FEA+%2B+droplet+%2B...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=FEA+%2B+droplet+%2B+simulation)

------
TrevorJ
scientifically correct? If no, check with the blender foundation. Blender has
had fluid sim for a while now. www.blender.org

